# Lychas Tricarinatus Care



## Kris Purchase (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello I am interested in getting a lychas tricarinatus and was hoping to get some more information on their care and setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Apr 14, 2019)

Tropical.  Arboreal ish setup.  Keep them warm and humid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kris Purchase (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank you ArachnoDrew this is helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Lee (Apr 23, 2019)

Really warm and humid... 25+ to 32 I believe? Humidity need to be quite high I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 25, 2019)

What I found is that they're very fiesty and hungry little things. My entire first brood died off

The next three broods seem to be doing better. 

My females all seem to prefer to hide under bark, rather than hang on it interestingly enough

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BluJaguar (Aug 8, 2021)

Noncommunal?


----------

